# [XTheme Engine][XTHEMES][**NEW**] XThemes Collection [Xposed Framework]



## wsukhera (Jan 23, 2014)

Who doesn't want to customise his/her Android? Everyone wants there phone to look beautiful not from only outside but also from inside (in terms of software look). 
So its Here from the contributions of many devs i bring an ease for you almost every xthemes.

But before that you must have installed:
xposed framework&
Xtheme engine module​*What is XThemeEngine?*​
XThemeEngine allows you to theme your device similar to how T-Mobile/CM10 Theme Engine. Install theme apk, activate theme from XThemeEngine app. Voila! Forget MetaMorph. Forget flashing zips.

XThemeEngine is powered by Xposed Framework by rovo89. You will be prompted to install if you haven't.

*Install Instructions*


Install Xposed Installer
Install Xposed Framework (from the Xposed Installer app)
Install XThemeEngine from the link at the bottom of this post
Activate the module in Xposed Installer app
Download SampleTheme (or create your theme!), activate through XThemeEngineApp
Enjoy!

*Which device has XThemeEngine been tested on?*
Galaxy Nexus (4.2 stock), Xperia V (JB Stock), Galaxy S3 (JB Stock), Galaxy Note 2 (JB Stock).

Confirmed working by XDA members: Xperia U, Xperia P, Xperia T, Xperia TX, Galaxy S Duos, Lenovo A800, Ainol Novo Hero2, HP Touchpad 4.2.2, Cherry Mobile Flare / Karbonn A9+, L9, SIII, Optimus G, Motorola RAZR HD, Galaxy S Advance I9070, Xperia Sola, LG Motion 4G

Does not work: HTC One X(L) Stock, HTC One Stock

Theoretically, XThemeEngine should work with Android 4.0 and above. Only for ARM devices though. x86 devices are *NOT*supported. To learn more, read Xposed Framework FAQ.

This would further be limited depending on the theme selected (similar to CM10 theme engine). Do report the device you're using if it works for you too.

*Current Limitations*


Does not support ringtones/wallpapers
Avoid res/layout at the moment (despite supported)
res/values/styles.xml is NOT supported and may never be
XThemeEngine and Themes cannot be stored on external storage or /mnt/asec

*Screenshot*
Running ported LunarUI II theme on Xperia V stock rooted
















*Download*
*From G+ Page:* https://plus.google.com/communities/...0991587538620/

*SampleTheme apk:* https://www.dropbox.com/s/quqsjj9e6k...ampleTheme.apk
*SampleTheme GitHub:* https://github.com/ruqqq/SampleTheme

*For More Themes please Read Below Topic Carefully*










*Instruction*


*Download and install Xposed framework* Here.or direct download (Latest Xposed Framework V 2.3) Special Thanks to @rovo89 
*Download and install Xtheme engine* Here.or direct download Special Thanks to @ruqqq
*Download and install any theme from this thread what you want.*
*Open Xposed installer click "Install/Update".*
*Click "Modules" Tab and enable "XThemeEngine".*
*Click XThemeEngine and select *"Choose theme".
*Choose "Any Theme" and "click apply theme".
Soft reboot.
Enjoy.*










*Themes Original Threads*​Simplicity 
Infinite
Xthemes
URBaNX
AlphaBlue, Mixer, SimpleX
HTC EleganceX 
Advanced Themes Thread
ElegantGreen
Simplex Blue
Cobalt Xthemes
Lunar UI 2
Cobalt CyanOrangen
Matte+ v1.0.0.1
AOSP Touchwiz
Blue Lime
Borderline-xhdpi AOSP
Gem Flat
Aurora
LovinsXperia
Shadow
Holo Sense
Mianogen 2.2.1
Circle Theme
ReBorn Theme
Elegant Dusk
Purple Kush​BlueMint 
Ruby
HoneyJelly​KITKAT
IOS 6

KITKAT
XHoloSense v1.3.2










This Thread is for XThemes which I have ported from CyanogenMOD. I will update it regularly and all requests are accepted. Paid Themes are not accepted at all.Enjoy the themes for your XTheme Engine











*MIUI V5 Concept :http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2116796*
*MIUI V5 Holo Blue : http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2116796*
*Touchwiz Galaxy S4 : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hwiz.five.free*
*Flat : http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2471622*
*MiniKitKat : My own modded theme*
*iOS 7 : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...XTdesign.theme*
*LabelLite : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...nge.theme.lite*
*Android 4.4 KitKat : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...J.theme.kitkat*
*Mianogen : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...1.freemianogen*
*Alloy Light Blue : http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2037545*
*Aventador : http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2069700*
*Infinite Blue and Black: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2190568*
*Flats: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2471622*










MIUI V5 Concept
Touchwiz Galaxy S4
MIUI V5 Holo Blue
Flat
MiniKitKat​iOS 7​LabelLite​Android 4.4 KitKat​Mianogen Theme​Alloy Light Blue​Aventador​Infinite Blue​Infinite Black​Flats Theme​​Here are 54 more themes

1. Cobalt_CyanOrangen http://d-h.st/j7e
2. LunarUI2_port http://d-h.st/OC2
3. LG3-UI http://d-h.st/JRK
4. SimplexBlue http://d-h.st/ls4
5. Mixer_XTheme http://d-h.st/m1Z
6. PitchBlack http://d-h.st/XcQ
7. KiwiCobalt http://d-h.st/YUT
8. Hue1 http://d-h.st/kNh
9. Infinite http://d-h.st/rme
10. Holo http://d-h.st/wCN
11. GunmetalCobalt http://d-h.st/9oT
12. holo glass http://d-h.st/e8n
13. FRV5 http://d-h.st/EYD
14. ElegantGreen http://d-h.st/GFx
15. FlattenXtheme_signed http://d-h.st/x9Y
16. Crystal_2_xTheme http://d-h.st/JKN
17. CottonCandyCobalt http://d-h.st/5LX
18. CobaltInferno http://d-h.st/w6C
19. Cobalt http://d-h.st/ZDe
20. CandyCobalt http://d-h.st/Aac
21. Simplex http://d-h.st/UxT
22. hue green http://d-h.st/2Uv
23. hue orange http://d-h.st/ndK
24. hue red with tw http://d-h.st/cW8
25. hue red http://d-h.st/jXv
26. URBaNX.THEME http://d-h.st/881
27. Chromiumfree http://d-h.st/1U5
28. Flatron http://d-h.st/GvG
29. lunar_Ui_signed http://d-h.st/xVw
30. pxl http://d-h.st/au5
31. Vivid4TW http://d-h.st/aPd
32. pitchblack http://d-h.st/9ry
33. Hue http://d-h.st/tOm
34. liquid blue http://d-h.st/5Da
35. XperiaMiUi_JB06 http://d-h.st/A5q
36. XperiaMiUiV5-2 http://d-h.st/v3H
37. XperiaTouchwiz5 http://d-h.st/Yhz
38. betterbean cyan http://d-h.st/BhG
39. betterbean red http://d-h.st/Qcf
40. blacked out http://d-h.st/9FQ
41. theme google http://d-h.st/lgI
42. URBaNX.THEME.v0.0.9-R3Ds http://d-h.st/P21
43. URBaNX.THEME.v0.1.9-R3Ds http://d-h.st/WK
44. Crystal_2_Theme http://d-h.st/kYd
45. royal elegance http://d-h.st/EO0
46. abeanb http://d-h.st/FBE
47. Alloy_Holo_theme http://d-h.st/9W3
48. Alloy_Light_Blue_Theme http://d-h.st/mtQ
49. DeNitE_Leather_Blue_theme http://d-h.st/RMX
50. killer red http://d-h.st/Amp
51. mixer http://d-h.st/ZJF

SOME SPECIAL ONE









52. Kitkat theme http://d-h.st/LVB
53. XperiaSense5_JB05 http://d-h.st/Zhn
54. HTC_EleganceX http://d-h.st/iiv
55.KITKAT THEME(AOSP, TW, SEMC, MOTO) http://d-h.st/RWL
55.IOS 6.0 http://d-h.st/dKm
56. TouchWiz_5_free_theme http://d-h.st/NGD

Why to wait now just Grab them...​
Some More additions are

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...J.theme.kitkat

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2504371

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...1.freemianogen

HIT THANX IF YOU APPRECIATE OR LIKE MY WORK...


















*All request are accepted, just name and link the theme. NO PAID 
THEME WILL BE CONSIDERED!!*​


----------



## wsukhera (Jan 23, 2014)

If you dont like above Themes then off course you can also create your own Themes

*How To Create your own Theme*

Refer to https://github.com/ruqqq/SampleTheme for SampleTheme project. AndroidManifest.xml has all the info. Essentially, the theme format is 90% similar to CM10 Themes.

*How To Port Themes from CM10*

*ONLY PROCEED IF YOU'RE CONFIDENT OF FINDING SOLUTION TO PROBLEMS AND NOT RELY ON GETTING SPOON FEED.*

*Prerequisites*


Basic Knowledge with Intellij/Eclipse + Android SDK (able to create a new project and run it on a phone)
Basic Command Line Knowledge
apktool
Some Intelligence
*I will not tolerate google-able questions*

*Steps*


apktool d _*THEME_APK*_
Create a new Intellij/Eclipse project with the same package name as the theme (can find this out in AndroidManifest.xml)
Copy *res* and *AndroidManifest.xml* apktool extracted into the new project, replacing the generated files.
Add

Code:
<uses-permission android:name="sg.ruqqq.XThemeEngine.permission.SYSTEM_THEME" />
just after *manifest* tag
Delete *res/values/public.xml* (if any)
Make sure there is a file called *res/xml/redirections.xml* and the file contents is set up to reflect the theme (refer to*SampleTheme* or read and understand T-Mobile Theme structure)
Build, Install and Apply Theme!
Soft Reboot!

*Porting Themes without Intellij/Eclipse*




Quote:
Originally Posted by *pier10* 
By the way there's another easier method to port a theme, without IntelliJ or Eclipse. 
I assume you know how to use apktool and how to sign .apk. 
1. Decompile sampletheme.apk
2. Decompile your desired theme .apk
3. In sampletheme folder just delete "res" folder, replace it with the "res" folder from your desired theme.
4. Edit androidmanifest.xml and add the line below (before application tag)

Code:
<uses-permission android:name="sg.ruqqq.XThemeEngine.permission.SYSTEM_THEME" />
(Optional) You may also replace package="com.theme.name" with the ported theme name.
5. Build, sign. Thats it.










*XThemeEngine-only Redirections*

Unlike CM Themes which is made just for CM and it's cousins (AOKP etc.), XThemeEngine is made to support various devices. Hence there will be a problem of fragmentation for theme devs.

I implemented an extra functionality to workaround the fragmentation. This require you to add a new file:*res/xml/xthemeengine_redirections.xml*. This file works the same as *res/xml/redirections.xml* except with 3 new attributes: *deviceManufacturer*, *deviceModel*, *deviceId*. These attributes defines the condition for which device to do the redirections for. The attribute can have multiple values separated by commas.

Example:

Code:
<package-redirections android:name="com.android.systemui" android:resource="@xml/xthemeengine_com_android_systemui" android:minSdkVersion="16" deviceManufacturer="Sony" deviceModel="LT25i,LT29i,LT30p" deviceId="9.1.A.0.490,9.1.A.1.140" />

*xthemeengine_com_android_systemui.xml* will be loaded to theme *com.android.systemui* for Sony LT25i, LT29i, LT30p and only for the specific ROM versions. This way, I can theme status bar layouts for specific device without causing FCs.

*FAQ*


*Why does the ported theme not look 100% as the original theme?*

There are 2 reason for this. Firstly, as stated in the previous post, styles.xml is not working for XThemeEngine. Hence, the ported themes would not work 100%. For better success, port a theme which is closer to Holo styles (dark background, bright text). Second reason, which is the most common reason, is that the theme is made for CM10. CM10 is very close to AOSP while your device which is running stock rom only retain some parts of AOSP. The theme need to be properly ported (analyze your stock rom frameworks and redirect the proper files in your ported theme etc.) to fully support your device.


----------

